# [SOLVED] Ethernet cable randomly not working



## Jukalartar (Mar 22, 2010)

Last night I did a full format, which I haven't done in a while (has been long overdue) My internet works fine using my wireless adapter but when I unplug my wireless adapter and plug in my ethernet cable my internet just doesn't work. In the past all I have done is plug in the ethernet cable and it has worked, but it's not anymore.

It's got nothing to do with the cable itself, as it was working fine 12 hours ago. 
I haven't formatted in so long, perhaps there is something simple that I'm just forgetting to do? 

(Using XP if that matters at all)

Thanks in advance for any help. Hopefully it's something really simple and I'm just being an idiot -_-


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Ethernet cable randomly not working*

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Have you tried moving your network cable in a diff port of the router?
Is your wired connection not working at all and wireless does?

When you formatted your computer, did you install the driver for your integrated network adapter?
Let's verify something from your Device Manager. Click on Start, right click My Computer => Properties => Hardware tab => Device Manager => find your Network Adapters and expand it. Any ? or ! symbols here.

Please post update.


----------



## Jukalartar (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Ethernet cable randomly not working*

Thanks for the fast reply

Yes I have tried all the ports on my router.
Wireless works fine (what I'm on now ) on this computer but when i try and use my cable it doesn't work, however it works fine on another computer. 

So I am starting to think that it is the drivers but I don't have the drivers CD that came with my motherboard on me. 


Intel Corporation DP35DP AAD81073-205.

I think that's what motherboard I have, it's what comes up when I did a system spec scan under "Main Circuit Board". I am trying at the moment to find drivers online but no luck so far. Unless that isn't right. 

In Device Manager -> Network Adapters it has my wireless adapter and another named "1394 Net Adapter". Neither have any symbols next to them.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Ethernet cable randomly not working*

1394 Net Adapter is not your network adapter. Did you make a note of the description of the network driver? This is very impt. It's so easy to locate the driver online.


----------



## Jukalartar (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Ethernet cable randomly not working*

I just found and downloaded an Intel driver package and as simple as it should have been, my ethernet cable is working now

Annoying and relieving at the same time I guess 

Must have been the 2 hours of sleep last night after I was trying to get everything reinstalled in time for today that has my concentration lacking at the moment. 

Thanks a lot for the quick replies though. I was actually really kinda lost there for a few hours. 

Thanks again


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Ethernet cable randomly not working*

Glad that all is well now.

You're Welcome!


----------



## TriforceOfPain (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you also for this solution. All I had to do was plug in into a different port. Such a simple fix, yet I still didn't think about it.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Glad to hear that this resolution worked for you. Thanks for the feedback. :grin:


TriforceOfPain said:


> Thank you also for this solution. All I had to do was plug in into a different port. Such a simple fix, yet I still didn't think about it.


----------

